

Create website in easy way using simple Drag and Drop tools - amritsinghlotay
http://www.codelator.com/blog/2014/aug/webflow-create-website-in-easy-way-using-simple-drag-and-drop-tools.html

======
amritsinghlotay
Webflow is one of the best website builder tool available on the internet. It
uses simple drag and drop tools for creating custom, responsive and
professional looking websites. If you are not a web designer and you don't
want to write thousand lines of code then WEBFLOW is the perfect tool for you.

Webflow provides complete set of tool for creating stunning looking websites.
It allows you to create all the necessary elements such as <div>, social
widgets, video embedding, maps, buttons, section, container, columns, images,
menubar etc. It provides a very clean and beautiful environment which makes it
easy to find the desired element you want to add in your webpage. You don't
need any skills for building a website using Webflow, but you need some basic
understanding of HTML and CSS concepts. Once you will start using Webflow, you
will automatically learn all the concepts.

